# New to the Forum



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am new to this forum. I am purchasing a new Rhodes 22 for Spring 08 delivery. Have sailed an R19, Coranado 25, Pearson 10M, Benatue 42 and a Bristol 52 over the past 35 years or so. I am interested in searching the forum for discussions on marinas and sailing experinces on the Chesapeake Bay. I plan to keep my boat in a water slip at Herrington Harbor North in Deal Maryland.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

I have nothing for you but a heartfelt "Welcome to Sailnet"

David


----------



## landlockvasailor (Aug 13, 2007)

Welcome, there are a number of fine folks on this site. I have only been on for a year, and have found a termendous amount of info. Know HH well, sail out and lived on boat in Solomons, Mobjack (the town), Deltavaille, and the backyard currently.

In Solomons the Harbor Island was owned by a family, I think the son, if they own still, runs. I believe it was Dale or John. In Deltaville, Fishing Bay I would stongly recomned, Debbie and Ron Hall run. They bought Deagles next door, changed name, and is a more than your average boat yard. If you have a very shallow, 3 foot or less, a working yard that is very, very, very reasonable is Holiday Marina off the Seven off the Mobjack. The past owner Mr. Hogge just passed away, the new owner is from NJ and plans to druge to 5 with new docks. When I was there, it was $25 per month, now it is $60 for a 22 footer. All three of these operations are hardworking honest folks, (have met new owner at Hoilday for 5 mintues, seem good guy). There are more around, but these are the ones I have know since 82.

Tom


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to Sailnet and best of luck with the boat.


----------

